
DataGateKeeper: The FIRST Impenetrable Anti-Hacking Software - blacktulip
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/datagatekeeper/datagatekeeper-the-first-impenetrable-anti-hacking
======
dyates
Snake oil packaged with flashy videos, badly edited copy and laughable
technobabble, probably inspired by the Sever kickstarter[1] from about a year
ago. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if the same people were involved in this.

[1] [http://kickscammed.com/project/sever-the-anti-villain-
box/](http://kickscammed.com/project/sever-the-anti-villain-box/)

~~~
itsthisjustin
Good to see Kickscammed being used for the exact purpose I built it for.
Thanks!

------
rjromero
Certainly, this isn't another Kickstarter scam which will fail to deliver on a
massive promise?

~~~
lothiraldan
I also think it's bullshit

------
BinaryIdiot
> SSL is a Myth

Haha okay

The tiers are also interesting. For enterprise customers they're offering
1024kb encryption. Interesting. So not BIT but KILOBIT. I wasn't aware of such
encryption algorithms but surely nothing could ever break such a long key...

